# My New Minolta Dimage Z1



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi all I am trying to get the bugs outa my new camera... This is a embossed  S.O. Dunbar Ink... I am trying to shrink file size down hope this works! Taz[&:]


----------



## bearswede (Jan 4, 2005)

Taz...

 Nice ink... What's that paper stuck all over it? Haven't you cleaned it yet?


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 4, 2005)

Ron I didn't know you couldn't tumble em with the paper on![]  Just kidding... I cant stand taking off the old paper it is just so historic...  Taz


----------



## CanadianBoy (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey Taz,
 nice pics
  I think you've got that new camera working pretty good.
 I use Photoshop,or Photoshop Elements 2 to get my pics right.
 I'm using a Kodak 5 meg LS 753.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Dave still feels foreign composing a pix through a digital screen! I can use the optical viewfinder also, and if it dont come out oh well delete! Thanks for your input!... Taz


----------



## bearswede (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey Taz...

 Do you have ACDC software with your camera? If so, try out "oil paint", under "artistic", under "filter" in the editor section... I've had a lot of fun with that! It produced quite a few Christmas gifts this year...


 Ron


----------

